# Church Alter



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

This is the Alter i made for my church its 30.5 ft long 
i never had the whole thing assembled at once untill i assembled it at chruch
because my garage isnt big enough, so i was plesently suprised to see that when i put it together it was perefectly straight LOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nicely done, can you post any pics during the build? I would love to see them, helps one learn, that is folks like me that are visual learners.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

ill have to loom to see if i can find them
but there connected with half laps then 
i used 2 inch oak as cap to hide the laps
i ordered thread inserts to connect it all
the black part is just material spread over a frame 
that can be removed so theu can change it, the lights 
where just some christmas lights some one put 
behind the material but it loked good so they left them there
the alter is done in red oak the crosses are black walnut


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very eye appealing Curt. Fine work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Curt,

That is some excellent work and I'm certain was much appreciated at that.

Wonderful job!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Very Nice Curt,*

very clean and very modern.
You do good work!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nicely done Curt !

Eric


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work. and looks great I like the contrast in oak and walnut.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good work Curt.


----------



## prav1988 (May 26, 2009)

fantastic stuff. i wish you were in the UK, i would most certainly get you in to do some work at my local church!


----------

